
Show HN: Curated List of Windows Utilities - netol
https://orga.cat/posts/windows-utilities
======
madprops
Made a similar post a while ago [https://medium.com/@auver/here-are-some-free-
applications-th...](https://medium.com/@auver/here-are-some-free-applications-
that-enhance-windows-by-a-lot-d230ea4f19dc)

~~~
netol
I'll have a look :)

------
y42
Missing Total Commander here, the first software I install when first starting
a new computer.

~~~
llagerlof
Total Commander is by far the best file manager out there.

Highlights to Double Commander, the unforgiven clone of Total Commander.

~~~
y42
Which only is a clone of the notorious Norton Commander. Back in the days...

------
Endy
I would switch to Pale Moon instead of Firefox for the browser. Then again,
I'd also add in FreeMind for mind-mapping.

------
cyberjunkie
Nice list. Am I the only one using IrfanView as an image viewer? Is there
anything better?

~~~
netol
I prefer XnViewMP and FastStone, but they are comparable.

If you don't need to open weird formats, JPEGView is the quickest.

